# طرد الارواح النجسة



## مبشر (17 يونيو 2013)

لدى سؤالين حول موضوع طرد الارواح النجسة
الاول : هل طرد الارواح النجسه موهبة من الله والروح القدس تعطى لبعض المؤمنين فقط ام انها سلطان لكل المؤمنين بأسم المسيح ( اعتقد انه سلطان للجميع ) ولكن اطلب اجابة للتأكيد وربجاء تكون بأيات من الكتاب المقدس

الثانى : ما هى طرق اخراج الارواح النجسة 
هل هناك صلوات محددة او طلبات او كتب تقرأ


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2013)

اعتقد انها هبه من الله وهبها لاولاده ذوي الايمان الكبير
ولا تأخذ بكلامي فأنا عبد خاطئ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يونيو 2013)

*


مبشر قال:



لدى سؤالين حول موضوع طرد الارواح النجسة
الاول : هل طرد الارواح النجسه موهبة من الله والروح القدس تعطى لبعض المؤمنين فقط ام انها سلطان لكل المؤمنين بأسم المسيح ( اعتقد انه سلطان للجميع ) ولكن اطلب اجابة للتأكيد وربجاء تكون بأيات من الكتاب المقدس



أنقر للتوسيع...

*اخراج الشياطين موهبة  تمنح من  	 	 	الروح القدس 	للأفراد في  	 	الكنيسة 	من أجل مجد الله وبنيان  	 	الكنيسة، ولا تعتبر  	دليلًا على دخول  	 	ملكوت السماوات لمن يجريها باسم  	الرب يسوع المسيح.كما قال رب المجد  كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ، يَا رَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!

وذكر في انجيل مرقس 9
28وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ بَيْتًا سَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ: «لِمَاذَا لَمْ نَقْدِرْ نَحْنُ أَنْ نُخْرِجَهُ؟»
*في إنجيل متى 7: 22
* *29 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هذَا الْجِنْسُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ بِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ».





			الثانى : ما هى طرق اخراج الارواح النجسة 
هل هناك صلوات محددة او طلبات او كتب تقرأ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالصلام والصوم وبالمزامير
** 	 	المزامير تستخدم في إخراج الشياطين*

* 	بدأ داود الشاعر بفطرته والروحاني في طبيعته يرتل مزاميره وهو راعي صغير وكان  	موسيقار يضرب على العود والمزمار. وحين كان الملك شاول تنتابه نوبات الجنون  	بسبب الروح الشرير كانوا يقولون إبحثوا عن رجل يحسن الضرب على العود فقالوا  	داود بن يسى، وأتوا به فكان يصلي مزاميره بترتيل فتخرج الشياطين؟ ومازالت  	المزامير مستخدمة حتى الآن في إخراج الشياطين.*
* 	فالشياطين لا تحتمل المزامير. ونجد في بستان الرهبان أن أحد الرهبان يقول أنه  	لا يفهم المزامير فرد عليه آخر وقال له ولكن الشياطين تفهمها وتخاف منها. وأحد  	الأساقفة كان يقول للشيطان الذي يصعب عليه إخراجه "إذا لم تخرج سأصلي طوباهم أي  	المزمور الطويل (119) فكان الشيطان يخرج.*
*
*​


----------



## مبشر (17 يونيو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> اعتقد انها هبه من الله وهبها لاولاده ذوي الايمان الكبير
> ولا تأخذ بكلامي فأنا عبد خاطئ​



جميعنا نتعلم من بعضنا اخى الفاضل وشكرا للجواب


----------



## مبشر (17 يونيو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اخراج الشياطين موهبة  تمنح من                الروح القدس     للأفراد في           الكنيسة     من أجل مجد الله وبنيان           الكنيسة، ولا تعتبر      دليلًا على دخول           ملكوت السماوات لمن يجريها باسم      الرب يسوع المسيح.كما قال رب المجد  كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ، يَا رَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!​
> وذكر في انجيل مرقس 9
> 28وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ بَيْتًا سَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ: «لِمَاذَا لَمْ نَقْدِرْ نَحْنُ أَنْ نُخْرِجَهُ؟»
> *في إنجيل متى 7: 22*
> ...


 

شكرا على مرورك اخى الحبيب اوريجانوس والاهتمام بالرد ولكن لى ملحوظات
مواهب الروح القدس كما ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس هى الاتى :إنه لواحد يعطي الروح القدس كلام حكمة ولآخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد  ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد ولآخر عمل قوات  ولآخر نبوة ولآخر تمييز الأرواح ولآخر أنواع ألسنة ولآخر ترجمة ألسنة  (1كو10:8:12
 
هل اخراج الارواح النجسة تدخل ضمن تمييز الارواح ام لا ولماذا الله اعطى بعض غير المؤمنين تلك الموهبة او الخاصية عندما كان هناك اخرون يخرجون الشياطين باسم الرب يسوع ؟

 ***هناك اشخاص كثيرون يلجأون لى من اجل مساعدتهم فى اخراج الارواح النجسة وبالطبع انا لا اعرف فأحدد لهم مواعيد مع اناس لديهم تلك الموهبة وقد تطول الفترة فهل استطيع ان اساعدهم بالصلاة ام لا ( حاليا اقوم باعطائهم المزامير والانجيل ليقرؤا فيه واحاول تطمينهم والصلاة من اجلهم هل استطيع الصلاة واخراج الارواح ام انى غير مؤهل لذلك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يونيو 2013)

مبشر قال:


> شكرا على مرورك اخى الحبيب اوريجانوس والاهتمام بالرد ولكن لى ملحوظات
> مواهب الروح القدس كما ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس هى الاتى :إنه لواحد يعطي الروح القدس كلام حكمة ولآخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد  ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد ولآخر عمل قوات  ولآخر نبوة ولآخر تمييز الأرواح ولآخر أنواع ألسنة ولآخر ترجمة ألسنة  (1كو10:8:12
> 
> هل اخراج الارواح النجسة تدخل ضمن تمييز الارواح ام لا ولماذا الله اعطى بعض غير المؤمنين تلك الموهبة او الخاصية عندما كان هناك اخرون يخرجون الشياطين باسم الرب يسوع ؟
> ...


*تمييز الأرواح
**هذه  هي إحدى مواهب الروح القدس (1 كو 12: 10) وبها يمكن امتحان الأرواح  وتمييزها لكي تعرف إن كانت من الله (1 يو 4: 1) وفي العصور الأولى من تاريخ  الكنيسة كثر الأنبياء الكذبة والأرواح الشريرة والتعاليم الغربية.*
*بواسطة هذه المواهب (القدرة على تمييز الأرواح) اكتشف بطرس كذب  	حنانيا وعرف بولس خداع  	عليم الساحر.*

موهبة الروح القدس للمؤمنين فقط
ولكن بعد ان يحصل البعض من المؤمنين علي مواهب الروح قد ينحرف تظل الموهبة فيه وهم المذكورين في الايه كما قال رب المجد  كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ، يَا رَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ  صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ  أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!
*وهذا راي الشخصي*​
*اخراج الشياطين موهبة ليس لكل المؤمنين ولكن تستطيع ان تصلي من اجلهم *​


----------



## مبشر (17 يونيو 2013)

موهبة الروح القدس للمؤمنين فقط
*اخراج الشياطين موهبة ليس لكل المؤمنين

هل معنى ذلك ان مواهب الروح القدس لكل المؤمنين بالمسيح يسوع ؟
وكيف يكون اخراج الشياطين موهبة وهو غير مذكور فى مواهب الروح القدس
معلش الكلام متناقض لو اخراج الشياطين موهبة يبقى لكل المؤمنين كما تقول حضرتك 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يونيو 2013)

مبشر قال:


> موهبة الروح القدس للمؤمنين فقط
> *اخراج الشياطين موهبة ليس لكل المؤمنين
> 
> هل معنى ذلك ان مواهب الروح القدس لكل المؤمنين بالمسيح يسوع ؟
> ...


الموهبة لا تخلص  الإنسان ولكن ثمر الروح هو الذي يخلص الإنسان. فمواهب الروح القدس ممكن أن تكون سبب  دينونة له. والمواهب وزنة سيحاسب الإنسان عليها إذا أساء استخدامها.


> *1 وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمَوَاهِبِ الرُّوحِيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، فَلَسْتُ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَجْهَلُوا.*
> *2 أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ أُمَمًا مُنْقَادِينَ إِلَى الأَوْثَانِ الْبُكْمِ، كَمَا كُنْتُمْ تُسَاقُونَ.*
> *3 لِذلِكَ أُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِرُوحِ  اللهِ يَقُولُ: «يَسُوعُ أَنَاثِيمَا». وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ  يَقُولَ: «يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ» إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.*
> *4 فَأَنْوَاعُ مَوَاهِبَ مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ وَاحِدٌ.*
> ...



هذا اصحاح المواهب
لو ركزت فيه سوف تجد الاتي
*"وأنواع أعمال موجودة،**ولكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل" [6].* 
"*وأنواع أعمال * *energeematon 		موجودة*"، أي طاقات عاملة، مثل صنع المعجزات وإخراج الشياطين وشفاء المرضي وإقامة موتى بجانب أعمال القلب والفكر الخ. 



*(**ولآخر عمل قوات) موهبة صنع العجائب*
_energeemata dunameoon_ وهيفخاصة بعمل ما هو خارق للطبيعة، كما أشار السيد المسيح في مر 16: 18، حيث أعطى لتلاميذه أن يدوسوا على الحيات، وإن شربوا سُمًا مُميتًا لن يؤذيهم، ولعله يقصد أيضًا الإقامة من الأموات، وإخراج الشياطين وصنع الآيات.هذه الموهبة خاصة بالأعمال الموجودة [6]، إذ جاءت الكلمة اليونانية واحدة في العبارتين.​
*وعمل قوات "صنع المعجزات" التي بلا شك تضم إخراج الشياطين. كما قال القديس أغسطينوس و القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يونيو 2013)

1]   الرب يسوع المسيح  وهب الروح القدس الذى هو روح الله ذاته بالحقيقة   ليحل ويسكن ويعمل  فى جميع المؤمنين .
2]  * قاسماً  لكل  واحد بذاته  قدراً محدداً   وتدبيراً محدداً *   لمجد الله  * من خلال تنوع   المواهب وتكاملها وتضافرها..  * حسب   مشيئة  الله وفقاً لحكمة يقدرها هو. وفى التوقيت  الذى يحدده هو. للمنفعة.
3]    كل واحد يأخذ موهبة أيضاً بقدر تجاوبه  وأمانته   فى القبول  والجهاد  فى  الامانة  (الموهبة: الوزنة ) التى حصل عليها فديمومتها وكمالها وتنميتها يتوقف على مقدار  أمانة  الانسان .. وكمال قبوله .. ومواظبته على تنمية هذه الموهبة.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يونيو 2013)

مبشر قال:


> لدى سؤالين حول موضوع طرد الارواح النجسة
> 
> 
> الثانى : ما هى طرق اخراج الارواح النجسة
> هل هناك صلوات محددة او طلبات او كتب تقرأ


+++++++++
ج:   
لا دليل نصي مطلقا لا من الكتب المقدسة  ولا من كتب البيعة 
ليس شئ  * سوى   إسم   الرب يسوع المسيح  إبن الله الحى الاله المتأنس  المصلوب القائم *بصفته ملك الملوك ورب الارباب [ ندرس أعمال 19:الايات 11ومابعدها]  [ متى 7الايات22ومابعدها]


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب، أخي العزيز ولو أن الإخوة الأحباء ردوا على شخصك الحبيب ولكني فقط أحب أن أضيف فقرة للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير إذ يقول:*
*ثم أنه لا يليق بنا أن نفتخر بإخراج الشياطين، ولا نستعلي بشفائنا للأمراض، كذلك لا يليق بمن يُخرج الشياطين أن يُمجد نفسه أو يُحقَّر من شأن مَنْ لا يُخرجها، بل ليعرف المرء مقدار نُسك كل واحد، فإمَّا أن يقتدي به أو ينافسه أو يقوَّمه، لأن عمل المعجزات ليس منا نحن بل هو عمل المخلَّص، لذلك قال لتلاميذه : " لا تفرحوا بأن الأرواح تخضع لكم، بل افرحوا بالحري أن أسماءكم كُتبت في السماوات " (لوقا 10: 20)، لأن كتابة أسماءنا في السماء دليل على حياتنا الفاضلة، *أمَّا إخراج الشياطين فهو هبة من المخلَّص الذي يمنحها**.*

أما الذين يفتخرون بالآيات لا بالفضيلة ويقولون: " يا رب باسمك أخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة ، فيُجيبهم: " أُصرَّح لكم إني لم أعرفكم قط " (متى 7: 22 و23)، لأن الرب لا يعرف طريق الأثمة. لكننا يجب علينا أن نُصلي دوماً – كما قلت آنفاً – لكي نحصل على موهبة تمييز الأرواح حتى كما هو مكتوب : " لا نصدَّق كل روح " (1 يوحنا 4: 1) ​( عن عظة للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير تحت عنوان حياة – عن كتاب فردوس الآباء ( بستان الرهبان الموسع ) الجزء الأول – إعداد رهبان ببرية شيهيت – الطبعة الثالثة 2008 – ص 122 و ص 123 ؛ فقرة 18 )*
*​


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2013)

بالنسبة لقوة إخراجها فهو بحسب التعليم الصحيح في الكنيسة، يكفي اسم المُخلِّص، لأن باسمه تتم كل قوة ومعجزة لأنه مكتوب:


[ فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين: يا رب حتى الشياطين *تخضع لنا باسمك* ] (لوقا 10: 17) 
 [ فقال بطرس ليس لي فضة ولا ذهب ولكن الذي لي فإياه أُعطيك *باسم يسوع المسيح* الناصري قم وامش ] (أعمال 3: 6)
[ وكانت تفعل هذا أياماً كثيرة فضجر بولس والتفت إلى الروح وقال أنا *آمرك باسم يسوع المسيح* أن تخرج منها، فخرج في تلك الساعة ] (أعمال 16: 18)
فكل شيء وأي شيء نفعله أو نعمله يكون باسم يسوع المسيح وذلك: لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض (فيلبي 2: 10)
لأن حتى اجتماعتنا وطلبتنا وصلواتنا هي بنفس ذات الأسم عينه الذي به ننال كل شيء، لذلك الكنيسة الواعية وضعت بحكمة بالغة في الصلاة الرابنية في آخرها (بالمسيح يسوع ربنا): 


لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة *باسمي *فهناك أكون في وسطهم (متى  18:  20) 
لأن من سقاكم كأس ماء *باسمي *لأنكم للمسيح فالحق أقول لكم أنه لا يضيع أجره (مرقس  9:  41) 
وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين (كل واحد حسب ما نال من الله من مواهب) يخرجون الشياطين *باسمي *ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة (مرقس  16:  17) 
ومهما سألتم *باسمي *فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن (يوحنا  14: 13)
 أن سألتم شيئاً *باسمي *فإني أفعله (يوحنا  14:  14)
 وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب *باسمي *فهو يُعلمكم كل شيء ويُذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم (يوحنا  14:  26)
 ليس أنتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم *باسمي* (يوحنا  15:  16)
 وفي ذلك اليوم لا تسألونني شيئاً الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كل ما طلبتم من الآب *باسمي *يُعطيكم (يوحنا  16:  23)
 إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً *باسمي*، اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً (يوحنا  16:  24)
 في ذلك اليوم تطلبون *باسمي *ولست أقول لكم إني أنا أسأل الآب من أجلكم (يوحنا  16:  26)


----------

